# New Q7 S-Line



## floormat (Mar 6, 2006)

I was in for scheduled service on my A8 when I saw this on the floor and couldn't pass it up. The paint is called Suzuka Grey, it is stunning in person, I'm told it's one of if not the only one in the US. The pictures just do not do it justice. This was a customer car that was left to the dealer after the customer changed their mind; it has every option there is. I must say that this company never ceases to amaze, coming from an 2006 A8 this is just spectacular; more versatile, sounds better and is just as comfortable.



























_Modified by floormat at 3:35 PM 5/25/2007_


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: New Q7 S-Line (floormat)*

very nice... suzuka gray almost looks like ibis white in pics


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: New Q7 S-Line (floormat)*

Congratulations on the new Q! I have the same except in Mugello blue and love it.


----------



## floormat (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: New Q7 S-Line (ATLeos)*

Thanks. Love this car. The color really doesn't come through in pictures.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: New Q7 S-Line (floormat)*

Looks superb. 
Only thing that is questionable is the lip on the wheel arches that doesn't extend the entire way to the lowers. Maybe would grow to find it unique.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: New Q7 S-Line (sirAQUAMAN64)*

i cant see the pic because the firewall blocks them, but i've never heard of Suzuka Grey before, cant wait to get home and see the pics.


----------



## roccoman82 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: New Q7 S-Line (ProjectA3)*

Suzuka is a very cool color, congrats. 
-- Brian, Suzuka is a Quattro GMBH color, that's probably why you haven't heard about it. I delivered an RS4 earlier this month is the same color. by my count, I've only seen about 6 cars in aim that color overall. 3 RS4's 2 S8's and this Q7, so it's pretty rare. the color photographs very poorly. it is very much like Ibis white, until you put it side by side, then it looks a little like Avus. very gray-white ish pearl color, that becomes very metallic under the right lighting, e.g. nighttime under big overhead lights, etc.


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 17, 1999)

I'm thinking this is the Q7 that was on display at Strong's during the ALMS event. If so, I took pics of it that day! Amazing car.
What color R8 do you have coming? Very nice combination of vehicles!


----------



## floormat (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Sprockets)*

Yeah this is the one from Strong's. I actually liked the color so much I made a last minute switch to this on the R8. Now if I could only get the Carbon Sideblades


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (floormat)*

congrats shes so hot enjoy her


----------



## ColmaFD (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audifollow)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (ColmaFD)*

Awesome truck. Congrats.


----------



## 2003WhiteSVT (Aug 9, 2006)

We have a Suzuka Gray S5 coming in November at my dealer in SoCal! EXTREMELY rare color


----------



## OG KHUSH (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (floormat)*

Beautiful Q in a unique color! You can get the carbon sideblades as well as the carbon engine surround and carbon interior from OEMPL.US. I would love to see your Suzuka Gray R8 w/ the carbon sideblades, engine trim, and interior trim!


----------



## F1_Fan (Apr 16, 2001)

Nice! My black one should be in next week but I'm wishing I'd bought a different colour now. 
OK, just kidding but I'm gonna tease my buddy who drives a black one that his colour sucks.


_Modified by F1_Fan at 10:53 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (F1_Fan)*

Hey jack/Jack's son, when is the r8 expected to come? Are you getting it at your house here in PC? I look in your driveway just waiting to see it.
By the way its your next door neighbor in the red house.


----------



## floormat (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (elevine17)*

Evan,
I'm actually Jack's business partner. Our office was at the house next to you for while, Jack is still there, but the office has moved. I live over in old town, which is where the R8 will be in Jan. when it gets here. Should make for a fun snowmobile!! we'll go for a spin (leterally) when it shows up.


----------

